# Rotala Wallichii Bush



## jho0101 (Oct 8, 2010)

I thought i'd post a pic of the Rotala wallichii i've been growing for the past 2 months. When i received it it was about 5 inches high.


----------



## catwat (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice. I never had luck with this plant. It always seems to stunt on me and fall apart.

-Cary


----------



## jho0101 (Oct 8, 2010)

I use EI with dry salts(kno3,mgso4,kh2po4),I also dose 10ml of seachem iron everyday. Metal halide 6500k 4.5wpg. It really only started to look healthy when I started to OD seachem excel (4 times normal dose). I also inject co2 bottle to 40ppm (lime indicator). 95% water change weekly, yes it does suck.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

What is your water like?


----------



## jho0101 (Oct 8, 2010)

Acidic.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

jho0101 said:


> Acidic.


Soft? Hard? GH and KH readings?


----------



## catwat (Oct 5, 2009)

My water was around 7 for GH and KH back when I was trying to grow this plant.


----------



## ghostmonk (Jul 6, 2009)

catwat said:


> My water was around 7 for GH and KH back when I was trying to grow this plant.


Hard water might be a slight problem but stunted growth of rotalas is more likely due to low micros.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Nov 26, 2010)

I don't think the hard water is a problem. I have really really hard alkaline water and this plant did fine for me with 154watts of T5HO lighting and EI dosing on a 50g. However when I toned down the light to 3x 39w bulbs instead of all 4 it stopped producing a nice bright red color.


----------



## jho0101 (Oct 8, 2010)

Temp 81.5
PH 6.3
KH 2
GH 5
CO2 40PPM
FE High


----------



## deicide (Sep 1, 2009)

IME with this plant it doesn't matter what the hardness of the water is as I've grown it successfully in hard and soft waters, i.e., (tap & my specific KH/GH using RO/DI). The end result of how well this plant grows is trace--namely Cu & B. 

The type of soil being used will further cause issues for the trace availability, so be mindful of this with the fancy soils and RO/DI usage.


----------

